# Factory Ammo box sizes for 9mm & 357Mag



## eurocopter

Hi there,
This is my first post so bear with me.
Could somebody please give me the Dimensions for Factory 50 round ammo boxes in 9mm & 357 Magnum calibres.
If you are wondering why I just dont measure them myself, well here in Australia you have to wait 7 months before you can get a Hangun licence and I am making a custom storage box to fit ammo in and need the dimensions. I have 6 months to wait yeah.
Dont let the stupid politicians do this in your country, like they have in ours.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ Niner

Welcome!

I only have two samples of each to measure, but here they are. All are measured to the nearest one-eighth of an inch, but rounded upward to the next 1/8th if slightly long. Metric measurements are converted from inches using an online conversion program.










Box "A" -- CCI Blazer 158 JHP .357 Magnum

5.625" Long x 2.750" Wide x 1.750" Deep
14.288cm Long x 6.985cm Wide x 4.445cm Deep

Box "B" -- Federal Classic 125 JHP .357 Magnum

5.125"L x 2.750"W x 1.875"D
13.018cmL x 6.985cmW x 4.763cmD










Box "C" -- CCI Blazer 115 FMJ 9mm

5.625"L x 2.875"W x 1.500"D
14.288cmL x 7.302cmW x 3.810cmD

Box "D" -- Winchester Ranger 127 +P+ 9mm JHP

5.125"L x 2.750"W x 1.500"D
13.018cmL x 6.985cmW x 3.810cmD

And I'd like to thank you for fighting to maintain your rights to own and use firearms in the face of stiff resistance from the government. Although it may not mean much to you in your situation, your country is serving as an clear example of what can and will happen to other countries if anti-gun forces are allowed to get their way.


----------



## eurocopter

Thank you so much for you help mate.
I really appreciate it.


----------



## Todd

eurocopter said:


> here in Australia you have to wait 7 months before you can get a Hangun licence


Not to hijack the thread, but *7 MONTHS?!? * What do they use as justification for that insanely long amount of time? Are the doing a background check on you from birth?


----------



## tony pasley

7 monthes I would have withdrawals bad.


----------



## eurocopter

Yes it is insane, 
In the state of New South Wales you first of all have to be a member of a Pistol club, before you can even touch one, then you have to get an interim licence that allows you to handle a hangun to do the saftey course, then you have to do a safety course, then with the form you get from the course you then fill out an application to apply for a handgun licence. They then hold it for 28 days and then you get a Probationary Licence which allows you to shoot at the club using club guns. After six months and a minimum of 6 shoots at the club can you abtain a permit to aquire which takes another 28 days to get.
This allows you to purchase your own handgun only 2 rimfires or airpistols or 2 centrefires but not a mixture of the two (go figure). After a further six months you can get more hanguns if you wish but you still have to get a permit to aquire for each and every handgun which still takes 28 days for each one (go figure). We are only allowed up to 9mm or .38 calibre maximum of 10 round magazines. If you want above that you have to do silhouette shooting and get a special dispensation from the commisioner of Police.
You must also keep handguns in an approved safe dynabolted to the floor or coach screwed to the house frame.
There you have it guys.
Dont every let this happen in your country.
These rules have done nothing to make the community safer as the criminals just buy one on the black market like they always have. 
And it would cost no more to do so.


----------



## K Bob

Welcome Eurocopter I wish you luck with you're permits.


----------

